# SF Bay, California - Looking for Game



## furrylogic (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi,

I'm looking to play in a game in the San Francisco Bay Area.  I live in Concord, so I'd prefer the East Bay.  I am interested in D&D 3e, Call of Cthulhu (d20 or BRP), Godlike (d20 or regular version), or Spycraft.

Gil Trevizo
furrylogic@mindspring.com


----------

